# Australian husband and wife



## dismith (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi, we are both Australian and considering retirement in Philippines. 

We are wondering how difficult this will be on a practical level, I understand the majority of forum participants have 1 partner of Philippine nationality which I imagine helps a lot.

Practical advice or experiences would be really helpful.

Thanks.
Di


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

You do not have to have a Filipino partner to retire in the Philippines. Look up Philippine Retirement Authority - they are promoting retiring in the Philippines and I understand extend assistance to you. Good luck!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Online Immigrant help*



dismith said:


> Hi, we are both Australian and considering retirement in Philippines.
> 
> We are wondering how difficult this will be on a practical level, I understand the majority of forum participants have 1 partner of Philippine nationality which I imagine helps a lot.
> 
> ...


Best to check with your local Philippine Consulate in Australia here's the short cut:
Philippine Consulate General - Sydney, Australia

Here's the web spot in the Philippines that will handle or your Immigrant issue's:
Home

You can have everything completed before you leave Australia (recommended) by using the Philippine Consulate there, I've witnessed an Australian couple driving around once, they were real pro's cutting through the traffic in their car and there's a larger community not to far from me that lives in Pagsanjan Laguna.

Not sure I'd want to come here and start from scratch that could be a real downer, many original documents are needed and things don't work so fast here, it's a little behind the times, making phone calls for information...forget it, if anyone in government answers the phone it's a seriously lucky day.


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

Good idea to ask for info................make a visit to the Philippines.....try different areas, depending on what you like...city or province or midway, depending on you. do you want beach, condo, farm, simple or metropolitan lifestyle. you have some decisions to make, but get all the info from the Philippine Consulate 1st concerning documents and finances needed.


----------



## PogiBaby (Apr 2, 2014)

Another thing to keep in mind and something I see people say here all the time... if you aren't Filipino you can't own property. You can buy a condo, but if you want your own house on your own land you won't be able to with neither of you being Filipino. You can always rent if that is what you want. Definitely look into what rights or rather the lack of rights you will have here as a non-Filipino. You will want to keep that in mind if you decide to come here permanently. Good luck!


----------



## Nyssa87 (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi there! Myself and my husband are both Australian and live in Clark with our 1 year old little girl...We rent in a gated community. I think the hardest thing is not having people to talk to here, but I think that can happen if u are in the right area. In terms of expenses, I do think grocery shopping is slightly cheaper, but it depends on how u would like to live...As someone else mentioned, a holiday here would be the best idea, but maybe stay in self contained so u can experience the food, and hire a car etc...


----------



## dismith (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks for the comments all. We came to Philippines for 2 months earlier this year, hired a car in Manilla, drove up and down for a few weeks then flew to Cebu for a week, over to Bohol for a week etc.

Found lots of interesting areas, we didn't do the touristy stuff as the whole plan was as retirement option planning. Went to Malaysia also and couldn't get out fast enough, definitely no interest in retiring there.

Thailand is still an option, but like many say, the language is difficult to learn.

I'd be really interested in what mistakes you made when you first came here to live, ie moving into wrong area, not checking rental property out properly before signing the lease ( water/electricity only available limited hours, toilets not flushing, etc), moving in next to neighbours that keep roosters, noisy dogs, karaoke bar etc.

What pitfalls did you fall into that given your time over you would not make the same mistake again.

Not having the guidance of a local partner we are wary of falling into traps.

Cast your minds back folks, I'm sure you'll all have some really funny and useful info.

Many thanks
Di


----------

